# looking for uncle mikes recipe



## bigbuck (Dec 7, 2016)

looking for a recipe copy uncle mikes hot and spicy jerky, imo its probably one of the best jerkys I have ever eaten but its so darn expensive, I know a guy that can make it but it is his business and he is not gonna give up the recipe, I can pick out some of the spices in it like crushed red pepper,black pepper, cayenne , maybe paprika but not sure what method of cure is used , if anyone knows the jerky I am talking about and has it close please do share!!!!   thanks all


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 7, 2016)

Beef, salt, sugar, paprika, monosodium glutamate, spices, garlic powder, cayenne pepper, sodium nitrite. Are the ingredients listed on the package. Probably will be hard to get the "spices" nailed down. You could start with those and add to it until you get something close.

There's at least one other thread here that someone was looking for the recipe, and it came up[ empty handed.


----------

